# Software build v9.0 2019.32.1 53f03e4 (09/01/2019)



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Can anyone confirm that this is just bug fixes or contains any new features?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

airj1012 said:


> Can anyone confirm that this is just bug fixes or contains any new features?


I saw that this allows you to select between 18, 19, and 20" wheels for the car display. On the 18" wheels, it doesn't let you pick aero cover off yet though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168096281421635584


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I saw that this allows you to select between 18, 19, and 20" wheels for the car display. On the 18" wheels, it doesn't let you pick aero cover off yet though.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168096281421635584


This isn't completely new. When the car senses new TPMS it ask for wheel size. Not sure if it changed the display then.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> This isn't completely new. When the car senses new TPMS it ask for wheel size. Not sure if it changed the display then.


Yep, this must be an extension of the TPMS-specific feature.
Hopefully they'll incorporate "aero covers" at some point in the future.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Those features seemed to tie in with these new patents that are aimed at improving navigation accuracy. Such as the speed your driving and if your AC is on.

https://cleantechnica.com/2019/08/2...s-with-new-navigation-features-patents-filed/

I'm a bit confused by the screens in those post though. They show a battery swap. That idea was killed years ago.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

airj1012 said:


> Those features seemed to tie in with these new patents that are aimed at improving navigation accuracy. Such as the speed your driving and if your AC is on.
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2019/08/2...s-with-new-navigation-features-patents-filed/
> 
> I'm a bit confused by the screens in those post though. They show a battery swap. That idea was killed years ago.


Just because you patent something doesn't mean you're going to implement it. Also, it takes a long time to get through the process. The process for this patent started in 2014 so it's probably not the best indicator of what's to come. New patent = 5-year-old ideas. https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170030728?oq=TRIP+PLANNING+WITH+ENERGY+CONSTRAINT


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> Just because you patent something doesn't mean you're going to implement it. Also, it takes a long time to get through the process. The process for this patent started in 2014 so it's probably not the best indicator of what's to come. New patent = 5-year-old ideas. https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170030728?oq=TRIP+PLANNING+WITH+ENERGY+CONSTRAINT


Interesting. I tried to go down the rabbit hole to find out when it was filed, but this site said 2019. Being an older patent explains it. I also don't care for some of the options in the patent. But hopefully some of them happen, like waypoints!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

So what are the implications of choosing a different size wheel? Speed off by 2%? I'd rather see a non-aero cover on my screen.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> So what are the implications of choosing a different size wheel? Speed off by 2%? I'd rather see a non-aero cover on my screen.


TPMS may work incorrectly. But I don't know for sure - might be worth trying just to see what happens.


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> This isn't completely new. When the car senses new TPMS it ask for wheel size. Not sure if it changed the display then.


Prior to this update, when changing wheel size visual images of wheels stay in same as was purchased with car.


----------



## PaulBraren (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## beachmiles (Aug 8, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> So what are the implications of choosing a different size wheel? Speed off by 2%? I'd rather see a non-aero cover on my screen.


The 18in aero rims get 19 more miles of range than the 19 inch rims on the M3 Long Range.
https://teslike.com/range/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

beachmiles said:


> The 18in aero rims get 19 more miles of range than the 19 inch rims on the M3 Long Range.
> https://teslike.com/range/


We're talking about choosing the "incorrect" wheel size in the new software setting, so that it doesn't match the wheels that you actually have installed.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Just got 9.32.1 on my X, and in addition to the release notes pictured above for the 3, it has ones on Lane Departure Avoidance. I know this came to the 3 quite awhile ago. Not sure if it is new to the X, they made some more updates, or one of those times that they repeat release notes. I did check the autopilot menu and it looks the same on 9.32 in the 3 and 9.32.1 in the X.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Just got 9.32.1 on my X, and in addition to the release notes pictured above for the 3, it has ones on Lane Departure Avoidance. I know this came to the 3 quite awhile ago. Not sure if it is new to the X, they made some more updates, or one of those times that they repeat release notes. I did check the autopilot menu and it looks the same on 9.32 in the 3 and 9.32.1 in the X.
> View attachment 28899


Good find. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169060304061378565


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

David Platt said:


> If you get offended by your car being depicted with aero wheel covers then you really need to examine why you are offended by that. Some people are never happy...


Well.. my car came with 18" aero rims but I swapped them out for OEM 19 (before this new software bit) - I had the service folks change the car's display and record since if I ever have to (again) call roadside for a new tire, they will bring the right size. Plus I prefer the look on the screen, shallow as that may seem!


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

I installed 20” aftermarket wheels as a replacement for the 18” Aeros. My 90% range showed up as 266 vs 279 as with the 18s, happy for this update and correction.

When I swapped to 20s back in February, the TPMS detected the change in rotation and a selection window popped up on the OS and allowed me to change the wheel size to 20”. The TPMS worked as designed but the range was always off by 13 miles or so.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

I downloaded the update after I got the email last night. It was taking forever, so I decided to let it do it's thing and I'd start the update when I woke up. This morning, I had the update notification, but the app didn't say I had an update. The car now says that it's up to date with 20.4.6. Maybe they changed their mind? Something bigger coming?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

chaunceyg1 said:


> I downloaded the update after I got the email last night. It was taking forever, so I decided to let it do it's thing and I'd start the update when I woke up. This morning, I had the update notification, but the app didn't say I had an update. The car now says that it's up to date with 20.4.6. Maybe they changed their mind? Something bigger coming?


My download started last night when I parked in the garage (currently on 2019.32]. When I checked on it a while later it was gone also. I've had this with one other update (since we've been able o see the download progress). On the previous that disappeared, I texted my mobile service coordinator and he pushed the update back to my car the next morning (over LTE), so sent him a message last night asking him to do the same.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

All, I've experienced and confirmed with the Tesla Service Center in Saint Louis (Chesterfield) that 2019.32.1 has a bug causing frequent corruption on the USB drive.

I have a *Samsung MUF*-*256AB*/*AM FIT Plus 256GB* - 300MB/s USB 3.1 Flash Drive that is rated at over 30MB/s write speed that now won't stay working for more than 15 minutes after being freshly formatted.

https://www.everythingusb.com/mini-drives.html

I get the dreaded write speed minimum 4MB/s error.

I've also done a complete surface test with no errors.

Maybe hold off on this version if you like Sentry Mode and DashCam. Neither work for me very long at this time.

UPDATE: Ignore all the above, the real problem was my USB drive finally failed. It was in use since Oct 2018. I've now upgraded to a better setup others have highlighted in this thread:

SanDisk MobileMate USB 3.0 microSD Card Reader - SDDR-B531-GN6NN
Sold by: Amazon.com Services, Inc
Return eligible through Oct 8, 2019
$12.99

Buy it again View your item

SanDisk 256GB High Endurance Video microSDXC Card with Adapter for Dash cam and Home Monitoring Systems - C10, U3, V30, 4K UHD, Micro SD Card - SDSQQNR-256G-GN6IA


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

@littlD Sigh.. thanks for the head's up, too late for me.. I will admit to much sadness at the level of regressions...


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

msjulie said:


> @littlD Sigh.. thanks for the head's up, too late for me.. I will admit to much sadness at the level of regressions...


Yeah, wish I could have posted earlier but just confirmed after having to swap out a loaner wheel from Roadside Assistance with my newly patch two week old tire (sigh).

Makes me wonder if we should have a checklist of things we test with each version to help minimize the risk.

Maybe I should just set my software update setting back off of "advanced", but I'm a little more adventurous I think. Hopefully a fix is coming very soon.

Dating myself here, but, as Super Chicken told Fred, "You knew the job was dangerous when you took it"


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

littlD said:


> All, I've experienced and confirmed with the Tesla Service Center in Saint Louis (Chesterfield) that 2019.32.1 has a bug causing frequent corruption on the USB drive.
> 
> I have a *Samsung MUF*-*256AB*/*AM FIT Plus 256GB* - 300MB/s USB 3.1 Flash Drive that is rated at over 30MB/s write speed that now won't stay working for more than 15 minutes after being freshly formatted.
> 
> ...


I've not had any issues with Sentry or dashcam while driving recording. if anything, all look good without gaps or pixilation that has been pretty consistent since last fall.
BUT, the processing script I can't get to run (posted over in its thread the errors)


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

littlD said:


> All, I've experienced and confirmed with the Tesla Service Center in Saint Louis (Chesterfield) that 2019.32.1 has a bug causing frequent corruption on the USB drive.
> 
> I have a *Samsung MUF*-*256AB*/*AM FIT Plus 256GB* - 300MB/s USB 3.1 Flash Drive that is rated at over 30MB/s write speed that now won't stay working for more than 15 minutes after being freshly formatted.
> 
> ...


Have you actually benchmarked the drive? I found that USB sticks seem optimized for read speed. I did have a free drive I got from Micro Center work just fine. but it wasn't particularly large. I decided to beat it to death with an SSD - problem solved. I suspect as Tesla tries to generate a higher quality stream it will be more demanding. Also, when Tesla starts saving the backup camera it will up the requirement so I decided to get ahead of the issue.

EDITED TO ADD: Run BlackMagic Disk Speed and see what it says.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> Have you actually benchmarked the drive? I found that USB sticks seem optimized for read speed. I did have a free drive I got from Micro Center work just fine. but it wasn't particularly large. I decided to beat it to death with an SSD - problem solved. I suspect as Tesla tries to generate a higher quality stream it will be more demanding. Also, when Tesla starts saving the backup camera it will up the requirement so I decided to get ahead of the issue.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: Run BlackMagic Disk Speed and see what it says.


To add to this, on top of having solid write performance you want a storage device that also has good write durability. Typically USB flash drives do not deal with writes in either capacity well and that is why a lot of us went SSD route (Samsung T5 for example).


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> This isn't completely new. When the car senses new TPMS it ask for wheel size. Not sure if it changed the display then.


My TPMS was reset by the car when I upgraded to 19 inch few month sago but I always wished that the new wheels will show on the screen instead of the 18 inch. Now with update, I got the "correct" car image.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

littlD said:


> All, I've experienced and confirmed with the Tesla Service Center in Saint Louis (Chesterfield) that 2019.32.1 has a bug causing frequent corruption on the USB drive.
> 
> I have a *Samsung MUF*-*256AB*/*AM FIT Plus 256GB* - 300MB/s USB 3.1 Flash Drive that is rated at over 30MB/s write speed that now won't stay working for more than 15 minutes after being freshly formatted.
> 
> ...


Hey. At least we get hungry mode soon. Right? /sarc


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I was concerned I would see issues based on reports above but not yet..

I have this setup in my car fwiw

















Turns out I've had them since 0ct 2018. It seems to be working ok so far, even with this release


----------



## Avid (Nov 26, 2018)

msjulie said:


> I was concerned I would see issues based on reports above but not yet..
> 
> I have this setup in my car fwiw
> 
> ...


I've also got this setup, will be watching for issues.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> Have you actually benchmarked the drive? I found that USB sticks seem optimized for read speed. I did have a free drive I got from Micro Center work just fine. but it wasn't particularly large. I decided to beat it to death with an SSD - problem solved. I suspect as Tesla tries to generate a higher quality stream it will be more demanding. Also, when Tesla starts saving the backup camera it will up the requirement so I decided to get ahead of the issue.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: Run BlackMagic Disk Speed and see what it says.


I don't have a Mac, so found SpeedOut, a little utility that does read and write tests










Looks like test three was less than 4 MB/s, yet this drive has been flawless since late 2018 and would only throw a speed too slow message when the drive would corrupt.

I'll plug in a different stick and see if the situation improves.

I would have thought doing a full surface test would have shown issues if the drive started failing, but maybe that's a bad assumption.

UPDATE: I've just performed a simple copy of a large video file from my local drive to the stick. As I'm seeing speed drop to sometimes as low as 5MB/s, seems this stick is now aged to the point I should get a new one.
And yes, it was recently completely reformatted from scratch starting with deleting the partition and a full format.

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

I have definitely seen an increase in random reboots with this release. I have had it happen at least 5-6 times since install, including 1 time where we all got into the car but I couldn't start the car with the display blacked out and changing to D/R made no difference (as if the car was powered off). Had to get out and close all doors and wait for a minute before reentering. 
That brought up the Tesla logo and the gear stalk started to respond allowing us to start our drive.

While I term this an increase, I must say its been quite a while since I have seen a random reboot or something occurring that would force me to reboot the car....


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone have screen issues when playing BEACH BUGGY 2 on this release?

I am having screen issues.... It won't allow me to decrease the volume or mute it....

It also stutters when trying to select any of the power ups during play...


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

littlD said:


> UPDATE: I've just performed a simple copy of a large video file from my local drive to the stick. As I'm seeing speed drop to sometimes as low as 5MB/s, seems this stick is now aged to the point I should get a new one.
> And yes, it was recently completely reformatted from scratch starting with deleting the partition and a full format.


It's very difficult to benchmark write speeds because of caching by the OS.


----------



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> Anyone have screen issues when playing BEACH BUGGY 2 on this release?
> 
> I am having screen issues.... It won't allow me to decrease the volume or mute it....
> 
> It also stutters when trying to select any of the power ups during play...


Same issues for me. I guess I'll have to take a break from that game until a fix is put in place. Maybe v10?


----------

